# Low prolactin



## rai2

Hi everyone
I am After some info if anyone can help me! I have just had some blood tests done after going to my gp worried about a luteal phase defect being cause of my miscarriage! Anyway, my levels all came back fine except my prolactin was low! I'm having bloods repeated earlier in my cycle! Has anyone here ever had low prolactin? What does it mean? I know high can interfere with ttc but gp didn't know much about low! Also I've been taking b vit complex 50mg for 2 months to lengthen my lp and now worried this has caused the low levels as I know it lowers it! Too scared to stop tho as I think either that or accu has lengthened my lp slightly!! I'd be grateful for any info!

Thanks


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Rai2. Didn't want to read and run. When I was ttc no 1 I had tests done and the results came back with low prolactin levels meaning the gp didn't think I was ovulating at all. I was also taking the a vit b complex at the time. I couldn't find any clear information on how low prolactin would have any effect on ttc. Eventually I went down the tcm route and had acupuncture and took prescribed herbs...I got my bfp within 6 weeks. I would say the acu is what is actually lengthening your luteal phase. Are you positive you have a short lp as I thought that was my problem but my tcm practitioner told me I was ovulating too late and didn't have an lpd. There is a good thread on here called the really useful tcm thread if you're looking for any further info! Good luck and I'm really sorry to hear about your loss! :hugs:


----------

